# Make Your Own R15 RF Remote Antenna



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

*Here's How:* 
I lucked out and my first R15 came with the RF antenna in the box. However, my son in law's R15 came without it, so I decided to make an antenna for him.

My 'factory' antenna is 6-1/2" inches long. After lots of trial and error, I found that making the new antenna 11" long worked the best for me.

Just take a length of RG-6 coax and put an "F" connector on one end. About 1" out from the connector, use a plastic tube or a pencil to help you make a nice 90 degree bend in the coax. (In other words, don't make a sharp 90 degree bend that breaks the inner conductor.) Just above the bend, strip away the outer cable sheath, the ground braid and any foil wrapped around the inner conductor. You are left with the center conductor with a clear plastic covering over it. Removing this clear plastic cover doesn't improve the antenna at all.

If you want to experiment, just make your antenna extra long. Using trial and error, repeat operating the R15 from a distance. Keep a log as you keep snipping off an inch of so of the antenna. Again, in my case, 11" gave me the best range and reliability, but your environment may be different.

Once you've gone "too far" in snipping off the antenna length, you'll need to endure the expense of another scrap piece of coax and another connector.

It not only works great, but it looks as good, if not better, than the factory supplied unit.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Pics please...

And how would performance of either an OEM antenna or a home-made antenna be if you've got the receiver in a cabinet with only the front end open to the room? 

Thanks...


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Why not just invest the 30 cents, make your own antenna and try it out?

This is the same super-technology that is used by your garage door opener.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Why not run coax to an am-fm-tv rabit ear thing from Radio Scrap (Shack)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...=&origkw=antenna&kw=antenna&parentPage=search

Then I could change channels from my detached garage, or if I used this......

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...=&origkw=antenna&kw=antenna&parentPage=search

I could change channles from the adjacent counties........

sheez just order the el-cheapo that comes in the kit, maybe retention would give you the darn thing when you order your remote.......


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

Or just push the CSR to give you the antenna! See the D* web site that says the RF antenna is included!

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/RC32RF.pdf


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone been able to get their RC32RF to control a DirecTiVo unit successfully?

If so what code are you using in the remote?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Has anyone been able to get their RC32RF to control a DirecTiVo unit successfully?
> 
> If so what code are you using in the remote?


The RF functionality will not function a DirecTivo

As for the codes, Any of the listed Codes for TiVo will function the unit.
(I don't know the code off the top of my head)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Has anyone been able to get their RC32RF to control a DirecTiVo unit successfully?
> 
> If so what code are you using in the remote?


tivo codes are 01442 & 01142, they're address zero only, so the remote will control ALL peanut controlled tivos no matter what address they're set to.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The RF functionality will not function a DirecTivo
> 
> As for the codes, Any of the listed Codes for TiVo will function the unit.
> (I don't know the code off the top of my head)


I figured the RF wouldn't work. I was just wondering if someone was able to setup AV1 or AV2 to control a DirecTiVo.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Edmund said:


> tivo codes are 01442 & 01142, they're address zero only, so the remote will control ALL peanut controlled tivos no matter what address they're set to.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Today my RF remote came without the antenna.  I had ordered the KIT and it was back ordered so they messed up my order.

I did something similiar to what was mentioned here but instead of doing all that fooling around, I just used the entire 3' coax cable. I took one of the free coax cables that come with just about any electronic device and hooked it to the antenna input on the back of my R-15, then I adjusted it straight up and taped the top to the back of the TV.

Works perfectly from my limited testing and I saved a few bucks as I am calling for a credit. I tried it from my kitchen and bedroom and it worked fine. Going all the way to my computer room, it was hit or miss but I have a block stone walled house (not wood framed like most) so all my walls are solid and it worked good enough considering.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention that once you turn on the R-15's RF setting with the codes, without anything connected to the antenna connection, the R-15 gets zero signal and the RF remote does not work at all.


----------

